# a few questions



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

okay, i have read that a puppy costing $500 to $800 probably won't be as good as the more expensive one's or that the breeder won't have the shots etc done.

i am buying my male from a breeder recommended by a woman who has been showing for over forty years, the breeder shows too and has been doing it for 17 years plus, the puppies will have had all their shots and are raised in the house with their mother, they also have papers although i know that doesn't mean a lot.

so i guess what i want to know is, surely not all pups that are cheaper are from bad breeders, the one i'm getting my boy from asked questions and told me i can call her anytime if i have any questions about the breed, she said she knows a lot about them and would be more than happy to help me out, i'm also going to her house to see the pups, she will be tired apparently though because she's been up until midnight nearly every night looking after them, especially the tiny boy, plus, she has to get up before 6am to make sure they are okay lol

i also spoke to her husband who said that they may not all be show quality but to them they are all show quality, the mother is shown still apparently.

so, does this sound like a good breeder? no alarm bells have gone off for me, the puppies are pretty cheap but she was very very helpful and eager to answer any questions i asked, there is two ladies looking after the pups, they are both elderly and the first one i spoke to said she's getting me a good quality brush to take home when i pick my boy up, she said the one's in the pet stores can ruin the malteses fur, she knows a lot about them and also asks questions to make sure i know how to look after him. she has also mentioned a few things about grooming to help me out.

they are both friendly and seem like great ladies to me, i just wanted to see what everyone else though.


thanks


felicity


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

In the breeder section there is a post near the top about questions to ask the breeder and things to look for. I would suggest looking at it.

How old will the puppy be when it goes home? It is best for these little guys to stay until they are 12 weeks old or so. They do learn a lot by being around their mom and littermates.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

In my personal opinion, the price really shouldn't be used as a marker of a good or bad breeder. Each breeder should be evaluated by you based on what you know from all the research you've done, and the relationship between you and the breeder, plus all those other questions that you have asked, etc etc...

I have met breeders from different breeds who do not charge alot for their dogs who are very good at what they do, breeding and showing. And on the flip side I've met breeders who charge alot for their dogs, but whom I may not consider in my opinion a very good breeder. Some breeders do not believe in charging more for a show dog versus a pet dog because it costs the same for you to raise a pet dog as it does a show dog. And of course, to actually show a dog, in the end it does cost you more in actual show costs. Then there are others who do charge more for show dogs for various reasons. But bottom line, just because one breeder charges less for their dog, does no mean they are bad breeders. It just means they have a different philosophy in pricing. Whether or not they are bad breeders or good breeders should be determined by looking at other factors, which it seems you have already done.









Karyn


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Okay, i checked the list and she keeps her dogs at home as part of the family.

i haven't seen them yet but she has told me they are very playful and are running amok around the house, i'll be seeing them tomorrow instead so i'll be able to see that for myself. same goes for where they sleep etc.

she has no problems with me meeting the mother and i will get to meet her when i visit.

she is only breeding malts, and this is her last litter because she's elderly, i'd say 67 or something, her husband is 75.

not sure about the vet relationship but i know she's gone in to have shots and is getting them checked up before they go to their new homes.

as for knowlage on genetic defects, i haven't asked her but i was told to ask any questions i needed to know so i should have asked then, i'll have a talk to her about it when i see her anyway.

they have both given me advise on looking after the puppy and are buying me a brush, plus they have recomended things i need to buy.

haven't asked for references on past buyers.

not sure about the food, another thing i haven't asked but i will.

this is her last litter and there were only three puppies left so i have no idea on the availability of them.

i know she shows the mother but i'm not sure about trials although i doubt it at her age.

she said i can visit the puppies whenever i want and encouraged both Jeff and i to come.

i was told they come with all their papers, what all their papers are i have no idea but with her experience i'm assuming that it means pedigree and health papers.



so far i am very happy with her, she's been informative, helpful and will allow me to come over any time i like, she's also very experienced with the breed, i'll ask her a few more questions when i meet her but i'm confidant it will be okay.


thanks for your help, i appreciate it










felicity


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

I agree. I was going to get mine from a breeder but I wanted to see one first and there was a kennel that had 1. So I went there and just fell in love. They said, he wasn't show quality because he had blond spots on his ears and a little on his back. But I didn't care, he is fun, loving and just adorable. I paid $800 but I think he came from a good home, he was mostly potty trained, he was great with kids, other dogs, cats and people - properly socialized, and didn't chew on everything he came across. He was a really nice boy.

From what you said, it sounds like it is a hobby for them and not necessarily in it for the money. I would visit them when the puppies are a bit older and don't worry about the price. Definitely look at the questions about a good breeder. It also depends I think on where the person lives, obviously breeders in/near large cities will charge more (cost of living is higher), than breeders in less populated areas (like central and mid west). Good luck.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> In my personal opinion, the price really shouldn't be used as a marker of a good or bad breeder. Each breeder should be evaluated by you based on what you know from all the research you've done, and the relationship between you and the breeder, plus all those other questions that you have asked, etc etc...
> 
> I have met breeders from different breeds who do not charge alot for their dogs who are very good at what they do, breeding and showing. And on the flip side I've met breeders who charge alot for their dogs, but whom I may not consider in my opinion a very good breeder. Some breeders do not believe in charging more for a show dog versus a pet dog because it costs the same for you to raise a pet dog as it does a show dog. And of course, to actually show a dog, in the end it does cost you more in actual show costs. Then there are others who do charge more for show dogs for various reasons. But bottom line, just because one breeder charges less for their dog, does no mean they are bad breeders. It just means they have a different philosophy in pricing. Whether or not they are bad breeders or good breeders should be determined by looking at other factors, which it seems you have already done.
> 
> ...



That's how i feel, and i don't believe that a breeder can be judged by the price they charge at all, i have done research and have spent a lot of time on the phone with the breeder, her husband and the lady who looks after the pups while the breeder is away at shows, they have all been helpful and quick to answer any questions i have. the husband can't look after the pups while his wife is away because he's 75 or something and has one leg, it's too much for him and they want the puppies to be okay while she's away.

i have already come across a few very dodgy breeders and they charged more than the breeder i'm getting my boy from, my boy isn't very cheap btw just not the thousand dollar mark.

this breeder shows her dogs and knows a lot about the breed but what i picked up from her was she just wants the puppies to go to really good homes and be happy which is why she wants to meet Jeff and i, and so i can meet the puppies and the mother.

i'm so excited










felicity




> I agree. I was going to get mine from a breeder but I wanted to see one first and there was a kennel that had 1. So I went there and just fell in love. They said, he wasn't show quality because he had blond spots on his ears and a little on his back. But I didn't care, he is fun, loving and just adorable. I paid $800 but I think he came from a good home, he was mostly potty trained, he was great with kids, other dogs, cats and people - properly socialized, and didn't chew on everything he came across. He was a really nice boy.
> 
> From what you said, it sounds like it is a hobby for them and not necessarily in it for the money. I would visit them when the puppies are a bit older and don't worry about the price. Definitely look at the questions about a good breeder. It also depends I think on where the person lives, obviously breeders in/near large cities will charge more (cost of living is higher), than breeders in less populated areas (like central and mid west). Good luck.[/B]



That's what i thought, she also lives twenty minutes from me in a small coastal town, they say it's a city but it isn't really so that could also be why she's a little cheaper.

i know they haven't had tonnes of litters because she said that it's too hard on the female and not fair on her.



felicity


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

I to have been looking for another little boy myself, and found a breeder that sells her pups out of Ohio, that only wants $500 a pup. She says I can come look at them, mom and dad live in the home with her, her husband and four children. She sent me pics of the litter and mom and dad, the one thing that concerned me was she lets them go at 9 to 10 weeks. If their doing well. I told her I didnt want one younger then 12 weeks. After what I payed for my Boo the price sounds nice but I think Im going to keep looking. You get what you pay for as I have found out on several occasions. I think I should be able to find a good breeder with quaility home reared pups for under $2000,( my problem is that I have children and alot of breeders wont sell a pup to me because they are younger then 10.) so Im gonna keep up the search. If I can give you any advice it would be if something dosnt feel right it probbiably isnt.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks,

and it does feel right to me, they seem lovely and know what they are talking about, i really just wanted to see what everyone else thought too. if i was worried at all about this breeder i would say something but honestly i'm not, she's an elderly lady who's worked with the breed for a long time and she has only been helpful so far. if she was really young and had no idea what she was talking about or wouldn't let me see the pups or mother then i'd be worried but i'd say she's just not in it for the money, she seems to do it because she loves the breed.

i appreciate all the comment guys, thankyou.


felicity


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You sound like you have really done your homework on this breeder.

The cost of the puppy does not always determine if you get a "good" one or a "bad" one. Unfortunately, we have some SM members that have learned tragically that buying a more expensive puppy from a show breeder is no guarentee of future health.

Read Mikey's story. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...bile+acids+test


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ultimately, what is most important is the pedigree. I say this meaning - are the
dogs chosen by health and free of genetic diseases that are used for breeding? 
Have the pups been
tested for LS? Is there serious luxating patellas in the lines? Are the 
fontanels closed? Etc. Afterall, whether you pay $500 or thousands you
want that baby to be around a long time. You don't want to have to deal 
with a $5000 vet bill for illnesses or surgeries, not to mention the pain and
suffering of the dog. You don't want to fall in love with a pup, only to lose it
the first year to negligence of breeding skills.
It's great that the breeder has experience in breeding, but what does that mean?
Does it mean they have whelped and raised lots of pups over the years or does
it mean they have studied the breed and chosen wisely in their breeding program?
These are all questions you have the right to know the answers to no matter
what you pay for that baby (with the exception of rescues).


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck, keep us posted please.

 enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks,

i'm calling her this morning because i'm in town at my mothers and am going to see them today instead, i'll make sure i get some photo's.




felicity


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Okay,

i called the lady who's looking after the pups this morning and she told me i can see them today if i want so that's good news because i'm in town anyway and it would be easier.

i also rang the breeder again, she doesn't show the mother anymore because she's had puppies and she said her coat is not show quality anymore now that she's older but she does show a boy she has and another girl, when she said she still shows i just assumed it was the mother, i should have realised that would be hard considering she needs to be with her pups lol.

she did know a bit about genetic problems and she has always used the same vet, she actually uses my favotite vet, it's in Australind and it's a small clinic but the vets know what they are doing and are very friendly, they have been known to operate on dogs for free if someone can't afford it, they also seem to be vets because they love animals, not because of the money like so many vets iv'e met, they also treat your pets like their own and give them cuddles and recommend high quality food, the breeder told me the pups are eating food recommended by that vet so i highly doubt it's low quality, they don't even sell low quality pet food there.

she also said the mother is small and has a baby doll face, i have no idea what that means though. she also said they do okay with tear staining but it's in the breed and they all get it, some just worse than others, she said you can't really tell how bad it will be until they get older, i told her about angels glow and she hadn't heard of it but it's not available in Australia and she's not on the internet, i told her if it works for me i'll help her get some, she wants some for showing because she's only useing a cover up at the moment.

that's about it for now but i'm happy with her, i'll be able to find out more when i see the puppies too











felicity


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Are there any pictures yet?


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

yep









i posted photo's in the photo section a little while ago, he's adorable by the way


----------

